

Veoh Finally Calls it Quits: Layoffs Yesterday, Bankruptcy Filing Soon - hackerbob
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100211/veoh-finally-calls-it-quits-layoffs-yesterday-bankruptcy-filing-soon/

======
jolie
Another one bites the dust!

We've been hearing/talking about Veoh's failure for a while, so I was kinda
surprised that it took this long for the "news" to break.

Here's a question: What web video sites HAVE managed to become profitable?

~~~
spamizbad
Youtube on the cusp of profitability, after several years of being turbo-
charged with Google's ad network.
[http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100114/is-youtube-
finally-...](http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100114/is-youtube-finally-
ready-to-turn-a-profit-this-year/)

------
mingdingo
Did Hulu beat Veoh to all the copyrighted content?

